# queso (cheese dip)



## gypsyseagod (Jun 17, 2007)

1 block of velveeta,1/2 jimmy dean sausage(smoked if ya want),1/2 cup sliced jalapenos(deseeded),1 cup salsa(brand of choice) or 1 can of rotels,4 tbsp minced smoked garlic. put in crock pot on low & serve when bubbly.you can add milk to make it creamier. serve w/ tostitos scoops or pour over diced fajita tacos.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 18, 2007)

Sounds good Gypsy - but what are rotels?


----------



## keywesmoke (Jun 18, 2007)

Ro-tel is a brand name and they are generally the most popular green chilis on the shelf. Not super not.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 18, 2007)

Sounds delicious! DeeJayDebi, I believe rotels are canned spicy diced tomatoes with green chilies.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 18, 2007)

yes rotels are canned diced tomotoes w/ green chiles. you can get mild,medium,original,or burn yer pooter hot. usually found w/ in canned tomatoe/spaghetti sauce isle.or use fresh ingredients.


----------



## virgo53 (Jun 18, 2007)

rotels are the way to go,, Use them in sauces and stews, Just adjust the heat by buying the right "temp" can, Can use one can to change the flavor of a spagehti or anything else. easy to use and very flavorful.
Mike


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 18, 2007)

Ahhh I think all the ones I've seen are ... damn I am bad at names Ortega? No - that company with the yellow label with red trim and the green cactus.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 19, 2007)

rotel is the brand name green can is mild,white can is original, & red can is hot if i remember correctly.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 21, 2007)

here's pics & an update- take 1lbfatty, 2 cans rotels, 1/2 jar salsa, 4 cloves smoked garlic paste, 1/8 cup fajita spice(fiesta brand), 1/2 cup beer,1/2 cup jal slices.... 1 & 1/2  velveeta blocks & milk to thindown to taste... simmer for 2-5 hrs- stir constantly..... or crockpot for 3-8 hrs... even add gypc's shredded italian beef.... http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...t=queso001.jpg
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...t=queso002.jpg


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 21, 2007)

omg- i may actually teach mom something ??? .................can't wait to do my jals fer salsa and on to my beerthen she'll school  me  on that..... yes mom - i know great salsa.....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 21, 2007)

ps debi- i don't care what anyone says... if ya sautee or simmer rotels- they get warmer....you'll get some of my queso in summersville  if y can come - i'll have alll the details up  tomorrow.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 21, 2007)

This is really big in the southwest, the flavor is a little better than Rotel. Maybe because they use green chile from the famous HATCH, New Mexico area. They are very close... your all..


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 21, 2007)

I know about Rotels. What I want to know is about the smoked garlic!!!
I think Im in love.


----------

